# (Update: Found!) Tea Seed Meal Fertilizer for Earthworm Control



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm looking to try some tea seed meal fertilizer for worm control on my lawn. The most talked-about product is Earlybird 3-0-1 but it looks like that's no longer being manufactured. http://oceanorganics.com/golf-courses/early-bird/

I found Castaway 3-0-1 (https://planetturfusa.com/castaway-3-0-1/) which looks very similar and I'm getting ready to call them and see if I can get my hands on some here in CO.

Does anyone else have any leads on tea seed meal fertilizer or anything else that they've had success with controlling earthworms?

On a side note, I understand the typical benefit of earthworms in turf but I reel mow and there are so many that it''s trashing my back yard. It's the stuff of nightmares when they come out at night during the rain.

Edit: I updated the thread title to indicate a found source for future reference.


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

Following up, I called Planet Turf to ask about the Castaway fert (https://planetturfusa.com/castaway-3-0-1/) and they're shipping me a 50lb bag. It cost me $50 plus shipping so depending on where you're at your mileage may vary if you don't happen to have a local distributor.

I spoke to Jim Connolly who was quite helpful. His contact info can be found here: https://planetturfusa.com/contact-us-sales/


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Can't comment on US products as I'm in the UK but having used a tea seed soil conditioner before I can say it works very well. After application and rain or watering in, you will see worms all over the place. They don't like the saponin so come up out of the soil.

This time of year worms aren't an issue but worth having the option if worm casts get very bad in autumn.

Try not to kill them all &#128514; as you say they have a positive benefit on soil health.


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm glad to heat worked well for you. Were they dead or did you have to scoop them up?

I think if I eliminated 95% of them I'd still have plenty left. My back lawn is covered in pock marks. I'll try to update this post with results.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Most of them were dead, others were eaten by the birds. Wife wasn't pleased as you could not avoid stepping on them.


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

@Michael303 How many times per season you should apply? I am ordering the same. I have searched a long time for something that van help to get rid of worms untill I saw your post, thanks for the info.


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

@Michael303 How many times per season you should apply? I am ordering the same. I have searched a long time for something that van help to get rid of worms untill I saw your post, thanks for the info. :thumbup:


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

@Tassoty I applied once and didn't see a significant difference so I did another application a week or two later that had better results. In my experience I would just apply as needed. You don't really need to stay ahead of it and the results are fairly quick. Depending on how severe your problem is you may need to use it more frequently though. I would say 1-3 times per growing season.

Good luck.


----------



## Polarjk (Aug 16, 2018)

Good info here. I've been searching for something like this. And I'm in Colorado also and glad to see it is working. Ordering some what did you pay for shipping?


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

@Polarjk you can pick it up localy. Milehighturfgrass.com
Call them great customer service.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

RCUK said:


> Try not to kill them all 😂 as you say they have a positive benefit on soil health.


...........unless they are the invasive Asian earthworm. Red wiggly worms are beneficial.


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

Michael303 said:


> @Tassoty I applied once and didn't see a significant difference so I did another application a week or two later that had better results. In my experience I would just apply as needed. You don't really need to stay ahead of it and the results are fairly quick. Depending on how severe your problem is you may need to use it more frequently though. I would say 1-3 times per growing season.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks! I just got my delivered and the rep said in order to work make sure to irigate at least an inch after applying Castaway.


----------



## Polarjk (Aug 16, 2018)

[/quote]
Thanks! I just got my delivered and the rep said in order to work make sure to irigate at least an inch after applying Castaway.
[/quote]

Just put down 10lbs per 1000 and I watered it in last night and this morning the worms where all taking dirt naps. Stuff works!


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

I thought watering w hot water to control the temperature of the soil was a wacky thread but...controlling earthworms?

The robins in my neighborhood trees are the earthworm enforcers.


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

Old Hickory said:


> I thought watering w hot water to control the temperature of the soil was a wacky thread but...controlling earthworms?
> 
> The robins in my neighborhood trees are the earthworm enforcers.


As mentioned in the original post, it's really only an issue when you start reel mowing. Golf courses deal with it too. If you're just using a regular mower you'll likely never see what they're doing.


----------



## Burkesw (Jul 19, 2019)

I went to order some from Planet Turf and unfortunately prices have soared. As it seems with a lot of things right now they said freight costs from China and demand forced their prices to increase. Current cost is $100 per 50# bag plus $50 shipping. Double the price from a year ago 

Also worth noting the re-named "Castaway" to "Tea Seed Meal" on their website. They said it's still the same stuff.
https://planetturfusa.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/tea-seed-meal-label-nov-2020.pdf

Has anyone found other alternatives?


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

Cleary 3336 at 4oz per 1k watered in. You can combine with Sevin SL 6oz per 1k. Make sure to apply when the soil is moist so the worms are active near the surface.


----------



## Burkesw (Jul 19, 2019)

Tassoty said:


> Cleary 3336 at 4oz per 1k watered in. You can combine with Sevin SL 6oz per 1k. Make sure to apply when the soil is moist so the worms are active near the surface.


Thanks for the info. I've been using Sevin SL (Carbaryl) with mixed results but I'll get some Clearys and see how that combo works.


----------



## dawk (Nov 29, 2021)

Burkesw said:


> I went to order some from Planet Turf and unfortunately prices have soared. As it seems with a lot of things right now they said freight costs from China and demand forced their prices to increase. Current cost is $100 per 50# bag plus $50 shipping. Double the price from a year ago
> 
> Also worth noting the re-named "Castaway" to "Tea Seed Meal" on their website. They said it's still the same stuff.
> https://planetturfusa.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/tea-seed-meal-label-nov-2020.pdf
> ...


There's just got to be some competitors somewhere. Where the heck do all the golf courses and baseball fields source it from?


----------



## dawk (Nov 29, 2021)

I've been calling around to local golf courses here in Utah and not one of them uses tea seed meal or has earthworm castings problems. They suspect that they put down so much sand that the worms just don't surface through it.

Topdressing heavily with sand might be the only long term good solution against earthworm castings on short cut turf.

Otherwise you're just paying through the nose for very pricy tea seed meal these days.

If anyone else is located in Utah and wants to go in on a shipment of a number of bags of tea seed meal, maybe that's the best way to go at this point without putting sand down.

And if anyone wants to start a business selling the stuff in the U.S., there is a big opportunity here I think.


----------

